# 1st time cold smoking bacom with ampts



## Mofatguy (Mar 31, 2019)

Like the title says just bought a 6" amnts tube and smoked my 1st bacon in it for 2hrs in the big chief without heat from the burner.
Did forget to form pellicle overnight but smoked it anyway as due to rain the last few days wasn't able to smoke until after 13 days dry cure.
Love the pellet tube! Smoked almost 2hrs to the minute with pitboss applewood pellets! Going to really like this for cheese next winter!
Anyway..... Pic attached.


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 31, 2019)

Mofatguy, I am really interested in hearing your results. I think most of us cold smoke 10-15 hours. How did it come out at 2 hours?


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 31, 2019)

Won't know on this batch as it's the first with the tube.
The other batches I've done on the big chief cold smoked for 2 hrs gives a slight hint of smoke.


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 31, 2019)

Should say won't know until tomorrow as it's in fridge for 24hrs to mellow right now.
I will say that everything I've smoked so far in the big chief has been really good even though I don't get the bark and I have to actually cook in the oven to cook.
This is the 1st time using the ampts tube for smoke instead of the pan and heater element.
I know. The Big Chief is an ezbake smoker but it works gor what I bought it for.
Need to make a batch of snack sticks in it soon.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2019)

Just saw a little chief on St. Louis area Craigslist for 20 bucks .


----------



## Mofatguy (Apr 1, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Just saw a little chief on St. Louis area Craigslist for 20 bucks .


Worth every penny for a cold smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2019)

Interested to see how it turns out!
Al


----------



## Mofatguy (Apr 1, 2019)

Well the bacon turned out smelling really Smokey after overnight mellowing in the fridge. Has just a slight hint of smoke when fried up. Wife loves it and that says a lot!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

What temperature were you cold smoking?


----------



## Mofatguy (Apr 1, 2019)

Outside temp was 40ish. No heat from the element just used the pellet tube to smoke. Always fry to cook when I make breakfast.


----------



## Mofatguy (Apr 2, 2019)

Finished product with fresh eggs from the girls


----------



## dernektambura (Apr 3, 2019)

I think you may find that bacon smokiness will fade away fast unless you vacuum pack.....in two hpirs smoke didn't have enough time to penetrate deep enough to retain smokiness for extended periods of time. ..


----------



## Mofatguy (Apr 3, 2019)

Everything gets vac packed. The wife will eat this bacon and she's not much of a bacon eater so I'm golden!


----------

